# New Friendly Local Game Store in Butler County, PA



## rgard (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello All,

I just opened a new game store (Blue Star Games) in Sarver, southeastern Butler county.  We are on rt 356,  just off rt 28 in the South Pike Cinema shopping center.

We carry D20, OGL, D&D Minis, SW Minis, Warhammer, Warhammer, Magic the Gathering, Yu-Gi-Oh, dice, paints, Hero Clix, Mage Knight and War Machine.

We have tables for playing the games as well as a table for painting miniatures (free paint until it runs out.)  So if you are looking for other players you can check us out and post a notice on the bulletin board.

Thanks,
Rich Gard
Blue Star Games
113 Mulone Street
South Pike Square
Sarver, PA 16055

Phone:  (724) 294-0061


----------

